# What profession or job do you work at?



## cristal redfoot (Aug 25, 2012)

Just being nosy and seeing the variety and range of people interested in tortoises. I am still a high school student so I currently have no job but I am doing an internship at night to become a nurse assistant.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

I am pretty much retired. Not because of age though. I work one day a week doing all the office work for an aquarium store.


----------



## jpmcclure (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a self employed bookkeeper. I do accounting at home for several local small businesses.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a college student almost done with my bachelors and im working for a manufacturing firm to gain some experience.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2012)

I clean up after animals.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I clean up after animals.


Hey, I do that too. They pay sucks, but the benefits are great


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2012)

I do Cat scan/MRI.


----------



## mctlong (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm an archaeologist at an environmental consulting firm.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2012)

Retired!


----------



## yellowfoot (Aug 25, 2012)

I am a nurse.


----------



## Tyrtle (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a software support engineer and my son (the alleged tortoise owner) is a middle school student.


----------



## bigred (Aug 25, 2012)

Male prostitute


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a contraband dog handler.

-Matt


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

bigred said:


> Male prostitute



LOL


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 25, 2012)

College freshman, hoping to get into pharmacy school in the future.


----------



## Neal (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm an auditor...so I guess I kinda clean up poop too...in a way.


----------



## AndreaRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in high school! Wahoo no work for me!


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 25, 2012)

High school senior and clean off beer bottles at RMC.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 26, 2012)

College sophomore and future astrophysicist


----------



## AndreaRosie (Aug 26, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> College sophomore and future astrophysicist



I want to be an astrophysicist or astrobioligist!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 26, 2012)

Graduate student at CU Boulder. My dissertation is on the bison gut microbiome.


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I clean up after animals.
> ...



Yes, I too am a professional fecal engineer. However, I get paid pretty well and my medial benefits and pension package is truly one of the best around... 


... But when I grow up, I wanna be a tortoise farmer.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 26, 2012)

Wildlife biologist


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 26, 2012)

Primary school teacher- teach 4-5 year olds  or in America I'd be a kindergarten teacher -I think!?


----------



## SamB (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW alot of different fields 

I'm a Nurse by day and a Server Administrator by night


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 26, 2012)

Tom said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...



Does that mean you design and create high quality poo? Lol  first thing I thought because I'm studying to be a mechanical engineer. I would love to be a tortoise farmer like Aldabraman


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 26, 2012)

I am a full time college freshmen studying Fisheries and Wildlife (and no, that does not mean I want to be a park ranger), a part time employee at Petco, and a "every single second I can spare" (which is sadly dwindling these days) volunteer for Nebraska Border Collie Rescue.


----------



## Falcon70 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm still in school and work as a soccer coach for kids ages 2-8


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a degree in elementary education and I would like to teach kindergarten, first, or second grade. 
But I am currently a nanny while I wait to get certified in Cali, since I just moved here from IL. In a few weeks I will start my job watching a 3-year old boy named Liam. 



wellington said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I clean up after animals.
> ...


That made me go "awww" 




bigred said:


> Male prostitute



I burst out laughing. Even if it's true, I'm not judging!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 26, 2012)

Worked in the Developementally Disabled field (ran a group home for adults w/ mental retardation and, later worked in a sheltered workshop for same, teaching work and life skills...rewarding work, but terrible pay!) for quite a few years, until I got injured, so now I sing and play guitar in nursing homes, festivals, restaurants, farmer's markets, private parties and other places. Also give lessons, do some repair on musical instruments and that sort of thing.






*With my partner-in-musical crimes, John*​
So, I suppose it'd be fair to say that I'm a Professional Goof-Off...


----------



## Mky2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Still in highschool here


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 26, 2012)

I do IT security stuff  not physical security... but logical


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 26, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> I want to be an astrophysicist or astrobioligist!



Hey thats awesome! Haha so which do you think it will be? Im going to head down to UCLA hopefully in less than 2 years


----------



## AndreaRosie (Aug 26, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Hey thats awesome! Haha so which do you think it will be? Im going to head down to UCLA hopefully in less than 2 years



I don't know right now, but either way it will be exciting! Usually when I say those to things people have no idea what I am talking about! Hahaha!


----------



## jfb2733 (Aug 26, 2012)

Firefighter


----------



## taytay3391 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm a junior in college. I'm getting my bachelors in French teaching.


----------



## turtle_noob (Aug 26, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> I'm in high school! Wahoo no work for me!



Ya high school yay


----------



## rtmomma (Aug 26, 2012)

Blood bank lab tech


----------



## badkitty (Aug 26, 2012)

Veterinary Technician now stay at home Mommy


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 26, 2012)

jfb2733 said:


> Firefighter



Hah i get what you mean, and i dont even look old enough, i just turned 23 and people still think im in 16 lol


----------



## cristal redfoot (Aug 26, 2012)

I teach little kids to swim for free but I was also thinkinv about setting up my own private lessons.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 26, 2012)

jfb2733 said:


> Firefighter



Oops i replied to yours lol it was meant for andrea haha sorry



AndreaRosie said:


> I don't know right now, but either way it will be exciting! Usually when I say those to things people have no idea what I am talking about! Hahaha!


----------



## jwhite (Aug 26, 2012)

full-time college student. Studying to be a nurse. Only three more semesters to go. Also drive a shuttle van, and volunteer at a school for children with disabilities.


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 26, 2012)

Oil Painter.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

College student and sports gambling.


----------



## Blakem (Aug 26, 2012)

I am currently a college student. I have my BA in liberal studies: multiple subject, with a concentration in exceptional children and youth (special education). I am going to start my credential so that I can teach moderate/severe children with special needs. My current job is as a behavioral interventionist with children that have autism and other disabilities.


----------



## Masin (Aug 26, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Worked in the Developementally Disabled field (ran a group home for adults w/ mental retardation and, later worked in a sheltered workshop for same, teaching work and life skills...rewarding work, but terrible pay!) for quite a few years, until I got injured, so now I sing and play guitar in nursing homes, festivals, restaurants, farmer's markets, private parties and other places. Also give lessons, do some repair on musical instruments and that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> With my partner-in-musical crimes, John​
> So, I suppose it'd be fair to say that I'm a Professional Goof-Off...



My favorite! I've always wanted to learn to play so I could sing in homes, to kids etc it's such a healing and bonding thing for all involved. Good on you!



Blake m said:


> I am currently a college student. I have my BA in liberal studies: multiple subject, with a concentration in exceptional children and youth (special education). I am going to start my credential so that I can teach moderate/severe children with special needs. My current job is as a behavioral interventionist with children that have autism and other disabilities.



Wow that sounds extremely rewarding and challenging at the same time. What an amazing career choice.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Aug 26, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Oil Painter.



Those are beautiful paintings!


----------



## bigred (Aug 26, 2012)

ChiKat said:


> I have a degree in elementary education and I would like to teach kindergarten, first, or second grade.
> But I am currently a nanny while I wait to get certified in Cali, since I just moved here from IL. In a few weeks I will start my job watching a 3-year old boy named Liam.
> 
> 
> ...



No just kidding, that would be illegal


----------



## cmitch (Aug 26, 2012)

Esthetician mainly do eyelash extensions all day


----------



## mlnauman (Aug 26, 2012)

I work for the government and several of you are under arrest!! only teasing about the second part!! I work for the FAA...but I'm on the people side of the system ( I don't control aircraft or fix radars)

My husband is retired from FAA and I have retirement envy - 2 years to go...sigh


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 26, 2012)

Mky2k said:


> Still in highschool here



I don't want to graduate... I don't like the real world


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been a self employed painting contractor/faux finisher/muralist for years.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 27, 2012)

cristal redfoot said:


> Those are beautiful paintings!



They certainly are!


----------



## clare n (Aug 27, 2012)

Tattoo artist


----------



## Masin (Aug 27, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> I have been a self employed painting contractor/faux finisher/muralist for years.



Wow! What a beautiful gift you have!!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Aug 27, 2012)

My job is boring. It almost puts me to sleep just thinking about how to describe it in one sentence.


----------



## jpmcclure (Aug 27, 2012)

Neal said:


> I'm an auditor...so I guess I kinda clean up poop too...in a way.



Hahaha!!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 27, 2012)

Im a project superintendent for multifamily construction. Mainly assisted livings/senior communities. Also a very busy tortoise care taker.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 27, 2012)

cmitch said:


> Esthetician mainly do eyelash extensions all day



I wish you were closer 
Do you do injectables too?


----------



## Vishnu2 (Aug 27, 2012)

bigred said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a degree in elementary education and I would like to teach kindergarten, first, or second grade.
> ...


Not in Vegas!!



I've worked in Veterinary Medicine for 11 years..


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Stay at home Mom and loving it!


----------



## AndreaRosie (Aug 27, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Oops i replied to yours lol it was meant for andrea haha sorry





It's funny because I am blonde and have a bubbly personality. When people find I'm smart and that's what I want to be they are mind blown.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 27, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Worked in the Developementally Disabled field (ran a group home for adults w/ mental retardation and, later worked in a sheltered workshop for same, teaching work and life skills...rewarding work, but terrible pay!) for quite a few years, until I got injured, so now I sing and play guitar in nursing homes, festivals, restaurants, farmer's markets, private parties and other places. Also give lessons, do some repair on musical instruments and that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your tip jar is funny  John and I have the same shirt! 



CLMoss said:


> Oil Painter.



Wow, you certainly are talented! Do you sell your art?



Blake m said:


> I am currently a college student. I have my BA in liberal studies: multiple subject, with a concentration in exceptional children and youth (special education). I am going to start my credential so that I can teach moderate/severe children with special needs. My current job is as a behavioral interventionist with children that have autism and other disabilities.



Challenging and rewarding indeed! It was after I had already graduated from college with a degree in elementary education that I developed a true love for children with special needs. (Especially Down Syndrome!)



Momof4 said:


> Stay at home Mom and loving it!



That's my dream job!


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 27, 2012)

ChiKat said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Worked in the Developementally Disabled field (ran a group home for adults w/ mental retardation and, later worked in a sheltered workshop for same, teaching work and life skills...rewarding work, but terrible pay!) for quite a few years, until I got injured, so now I sing and play guitar in nursing homes, festivals, restaurants, farmer's markets, private parties and other places. Also give lessons, do some repair on musical instruments and that sort of thing.
> ...


----------



## Luckie (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a nurse and I'm in school still...


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a phlebotomist!!!!!!


----------



## bigred (Aug 27, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > ChiKat said:
> ...





HAHAHA We are going to to be doing a Vegas run soon, Maybe I could actually come back with some money


----------



## ascott (Aug 27, 2012)

> HAHAHA We are going to to be doing a Vegas run soon, Maybe I could actually come back with some money



Shake your money maker Ed.....


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 28, 2012)

I work in an organization that manages everything about the budgets of health facilities (hospital, ...) in my area.
but I graduate in Environmental Management


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 28, 2012)

Masin said:



> kanalomele said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a self employed painting contractor/faux finisher/muralist for years.
> ...


Thank-you! It took me a long time to trust that I could paint and anyone would find value in it. I am usually painting to create someone else's vision, or solve a design problem so I actually don't have much time to paint for fun. Not nearly as much as I would like anyway!


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a wildlife biologist, but a stay at home mommy right now.


----------



## tiff3grl (Aug 28, 2012)

Another nurse here


----------



## pnsprrt5863 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have school full time and baby sit part time and farm part time. Lol. but I am working toward a petting zoo/ zoo. I am told I could have a zoo with what I have now.


----------



## trailerprincess13 (Sep 1, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> I'm a phlebotomist!!!!!!



I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!!! My sister worked in a plasma center. She always says shes gonna go back to school and be a real phlebo....

Anywhoo, I just graduated in may with my bachelors in Social Work. After I send my transcripts in and pay the $200 fee I'll be a Certified Social Worker and I can have fancy letters after my name, CSW to be exact. I currently work at a drop in center for homeless and at risk youth ages 12-21. My hours don't start til noon so I'm also a licensed over-sleeper. Last night I got 13 hours. I also have a job at a church on Sunday mornings watching 2-3 kids. Pretty sweet gig except it starts at 8:30....I'm dead to the world at that time during the week. ::my backwards life::


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm currently a 5th grade teacher, high school soccer coach, and city councilman. I have my master's in school administration and have been looking at principal jobs. They're all fun!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 5, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> I'm a phlebotomist!!!!!!



vampire??


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm a young pastor and I also teach at a Christian school =]


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 7, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> I'm a young pastor and I also teach at a Christian school =]



It is so amazing how young people can become so devoted to our creator. That is wonderful and God has great things for young people like you. GBY!


----------



## Sonja215 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm a paper pusher in the Navy. I do a lot of hand holding and I'm also a walking talking phone book.


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm a teacher


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Sep 10, 2012)

Coool jobs



AndreaRosie said:


> It's funny because I am blonde and have a bubbly personality. When people find I'm smart and that's what I want to be they are mind blown.



Didnt get email of your reply lol, a smart blonde!? Hah jp yea most people would be mind blown, this girl i used to date when i was 19 also had that personality but she wasnt so smart haha IMO, and what sucks is that i cant believe how she can get by on looks, im here stuck in california going to college and working while shes out travelling and making money off her looks and guys bowing down to her... girls have it so easy lol


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2012)

Artificial turkey insemination professional


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 10, 2012)

respiratory therapist, night shift weekends..........


----------



## kathyth (Sep 10, 2012)

Nurse

Bif Red. You are funny!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 11, 2012)

As of about 6 hours ago, I am unemployed. I was working part time as a veterinary assistant. I have a bachelors in animal science. I strained my back this weekend and was told to take a week off work from the human doctor.

Well, I notified work of this yesterday evening and they told me out of the blue today they are going to let me go... They say it's nothing personal but I bet it's to avoid worker's comp and the like... 

Oh well. Their focus was quantity (of money) over quality (of pet care) and I don't agree that vet care should be run that way.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 11, 2012)

RosieRedfoot said:


> As of about 6 hours ago, I am unemployed. I was working part time as a veterinary assistant. I have a bachelors in animal science. I strained my back this weekend and was told to take a week off work from the human doctor.
> 
> Well, I notified work of this yesterday evening and they told me out of the blue today they are going to let me go... They say it's nothing personal but I bet it's to avoid worker's comp and the like...
> 
> Oh well. Their focus was quantity (of money) over quality (of pet care) and I don't agree that vet care should be run that way.



Dumb move on their part - In their attempt to avoid workmans comp, they're opening themselves up to a wrongful termination lawsuit.


----------



## AndreaRosie (Sep 11, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Coool jobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It is not that easy being a girl. I went to sign up for this science thing only ten kids get picked for out of three parishes. Or as the rest of ya'll would say counties. They told me only boys did this and I had to be "smart." I said I had a good GPA. They said they meant like above a 3.5 which I had. They let me sign up, but they looked at me like I was stupid. I also live in an area where people think the world is only 6000 years old. I mentioned how something was a few billion years old and they flipped out. I have to keep quiet about my love for science. Even in my science class where she said she has to teach evoloution not because she wants to.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Sep 11, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> It is not that easy being a girl. I went to sign up for this science thing only ten kids get picked for out of three parishes. Or as the rest of ya'll would say counties. They told me only boys did this and I had to be "smart." I said I had a good GPA. They said they meant like above a 3.5 which I had. They let me sign up, but they looked at me like I was stupid. I also live in an area where people think the world is only 6000 years old. I mentioned how something was a few billion years old and they flipped out. I have to keep quiet about my love for science. Even in my science class where she said she has to teach evoloution not because she wants to.



Well sometimes its difficult but not always lol, but yea i guess in your scenario it isnt how i say it is, but about that 6000 year old thing, yea i kinda believe that too despite my career choice which has made me question it, but i decided not to think on it but dont worry i dont get offended by people who say its a lie or anything so dont worry haha im not offended


----------



## AndreaRosie (Sep 11, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Well sometimes its difficult but not always lol, but yea i guess in your scenario it isnt how i say it is, but about that 6000 year old thing, yea i kinda believe that too despite my career choice which has made me question it, but i decided not to think on it but dont worry i dont get offended by people who say its a lie or anything so dont worry haha im not offended



Yeah I mean I'm Catholic so I believe in God an all too.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Sep 12, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> Yeah I mean I'm Catholic so I believe in God an all too.



Cool  im christian but hey those are just titles lol, and i get where you were going with the thing about people saying the earth is 6000 years old, some times its seems so farfetched! Even though i still like to believe it is haha


----------



## mctlong (Sep 12, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> It is not that easy being a girl. I went to sign up for this science thing only ten kids get picked for out of three parishes. Or as the rest of ya'll would say counties. They told me only boys did this and I had to be "smart." I said I had a good GPA. They said they meant like above a 3.5 which I had. They let me sign up, but they looked at me like I was stupid.



Good for you! I hope you kick everyone's butt at the competition to teach them to stop judging people based on appearances. 



AndreaRosie said:


> I also live in an area where people think the world is only 6000 years old. I mentioned how something was a few billion years old and they flipped out. I have to keep quiet about my love for science. Even in my science class where she said she has to teach evoloution not because she wants to.





AndreaRosie said:


> Yeah I mean I'm Catholic so I believe in God an all too.



Fortunately, the Catholic Church no longer requires its parishioners to accept the whole 6000 year old thing. The Church's official stance is that there's no intrinsic conflict between Christianity and science, including evolution (per Pope Pius XII's 1950 encyclical Humani generis) provided that their followers believe that each human soul is created by God and not the product of purely material forces.

I'm not a religious person now, but its this stipulation that kept my very religious, very Catholic family from disowning me when I chose archaeology as a career.


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 12, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> NinjaTortoises said:
> 
> 
> > Coool jobs
> ...





Science for boys only is a load of crap! Don't let them subdue your passion and thirst for intellect in whatever field of science you choose. About half the people in my field are women. I meet excellent scientists from both genders daily. Stay under the radar until you're 18 or leave the house and go get a PhD in whatever field you want, that'll show the arcaic nay-sayers.


----------



## HLogic (Sep 12, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Artificial turkey insemination professional



Why inseminate artificial turkeys?


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 12, 2012)

Turkeys have been bred to have such large breasts that they can no longer do it themselves... 

And to the wrongful termination suit, I'm sure they put down that I wasn't meeting expectations or some other excuse other than my injury and the reason they gave me over the phone was that things just won't work out in the future. Mhmm... Oh well. The job was stressful and didn't pay well and obviously was not good for my back. I'd thought about quitting several times but as long as I get my last paychecks I'll leave them be to their ridiculous policies and focus on making the most money per hour or wtv..


----------



## mctlong (Sep 12, 2012)

HLogic said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Artificial turkey insemination professional
> ...



I bet the artificial turtkeys don't even appreciate it.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Sep 12, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Science for boys only is a load of crap! Don't let them subdue your passion and thirst for intellect in whatever field of science you choose. About half the people in my field are women. I meet excellent scientists from both genders daily. Stay under the radar until you're 18 or leave the house and go get a PhD in whatever field you want, that'll show the arcaic nay-sayers.



Race and even gender discrimination is an issue here in the US lol but i still know successful females in our choice of work, depends on who you work under that determines if you will succeed or not



mctlong said:


> Good for you! I hope you kick everyone's butt at the competition to teach them to stop judging people based on appearances.
> 
> Fortunately, the Catholic Church no longer requires its parishioners to accept the whole 6000 year old thing. The Church's official stance is that there's no intrinsic conflict between Christianity and science, including evolution (per Pope Pius XII's 1950 encyclical Humani generis) provided that their followers believe that each human soul is created by God and not the product of purely material forces.
> 
> I'm not a religious person now, but its this stipulation that kept my very religious, very Catholic family from disowning me when I chose archaeology as a career.



Wow i didnt know that


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a college graduate from so-cal, 7 years of work experience at corporate level. I am mulch-talented, It sounds like bragging but there's not much else you can say when its true (in a setting this informal). Currently looking for a job. If you are in a position to hire people in the so-cal area - please send me a PM (shameless plug). LOL! ... Seriously though.


----------



## Mjdeisher (Sep 13, 2012)

Purdue alum with a bachelors in ecology, evolution, and environmental biology with a focus in conservation bio. Currently a customer service rep at staples while applying to grad schools and finishing the publication of a couple papers from my undergrad.


----------



## AldabraNerd (Sep 17, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Graduate student at CU Boulder. My dissertation is on the bison gut microbiome.



Could you please go on to study giant tortoise gut microbiome afterward? Pretty please, sugar on top?

Leader of a small research group at University of Zurich, focusing on islands & interactions. Real oceanic islands, as well as habitat islands (e.g. forest fragments) and 'temporal' islands (e.g. deserts, that 'live' only in the wet season). Basically any ecosystem that is (more or less) sharply delimited in time or space. Interactions we study: pollination, seed dispersal, and herbivory. Favoured study animal: tortoises! 
Nerdiest part of the job: hunting ghosts and resurrecting them.


----------

